# Auburn CA Jail lawsuit settled



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

It took 6 officers to get him under control. He fought long and hard. I don't see any evidence of abuse, nothing he didn't cause himself. 





Two years after abuse allegations at the Auburn Main Jail led to the firings of three officials and a revamp of how deputies use force against inmates, a federal judge in Sacramento gave his final approval Thursday to a $1.4 million class action settlement in the case.

And, with the legal battles in the case finalized, comes the release of videos and photographs of the incidents that Placer County officials have fought to keep from public view.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Don’t arrest anyone. Just protect your home. Let them rampage through the streets until the Citizens get fed up and start taking care of business Old School. Then reapply the Rule of Law, because all the liberal fucks who want this chaos will be planted.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Don't arrest anyone. Just protect your home. Let them rampage through the streets until the Citizens get fed up and start taking care of business Old School. Then reapply the Rule of Law, because all the liberal fucks who want this chaos will be planted.


You hate to think that way but you're right.


----------

